# pour qu'évade m'évade [sic]



## Mandarinka

Et encore une chanson de Daniel Lavoie

Vole au fond de ma nuit
Chasse les garde-fous de ma vie
*Pour qu'évade m'évade 
Sur ta grève*

Dans les dicos je trouve que "s'évader"

HEEEEELP!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Alors ? que veux-tu que l'on fasse ?! tu cherches le sens de ce verbe ?

évader = échapper, enfuir
S'évader = s'échapper, s'enfuir,


----------



## Mandarinka

Je connais le sens du verbe s'evader mais je ne comprends pas le sens de la phrase *pour qu'évade m'évade sur ta grève*


----------



## Jab'

Incompréhensible comme phrase....demande à Francis Lalanne, il pourra peut-être t'éclairer


----------



## Mandarinka

Cèst qui Francis Lalanne?


----------



## Jab'

Mhhh, tu connais Jean Claude Van Damme ? 

Bah, Francis Lalanne, c'est le Jean Claude Van Damme de la chanson...parfois quand il parle, il est le seul à se comprendre


----------



## quinoa

Il y a toujours dans la chanson comme en poésie des mots qui "sortent" de leur usage commun. Ici le verbe originel est "s'évader", évader n'a pas d'usage courant.


----------



## Mandarinka

peut etre y a qqch de québécois dans cette phrase??
j'ai aucune idée :-(


----------



## IMANAKBARI

C'est peut-être :évadé ! hein ?
Pour qu'évadé m'évade ! tu peux nous dire le nom de la chanson ? on pourra peut-être t'aider en écoutant la chanson.


----------



## Mandarinka

Le nom de la chanson c'est Lys et délices

J'entends pas "évadé" mais peut etre... mais dans tous les textes sur internet c'est "évade" 
Et en fait je ne comprends pas du tout quel rapport ils ont l'un à l'autre ces deux "évade". Et si le premier c'est le nom alors pourquoi y a pas d'article? Oufff.. ça va me tuer!


----------



## pointvirgule

C'est bien _qu'évade m'évade_ dans le texte publié sur le site de DL. 
Ce vers ne semble pas avoir de sens grammatical précis.
En tous cas, il y a une traduction en russe ici, peut-être que ça peut t'aider.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Je pense qu'il faut trouver le numéro de téléphone de Daniel et lui contacter directement !

En tout cas, je mets les paroles pour ceux qui souahitent les voir :
http://paroles.abazada.com/chanson,lys-et-delices,17633.htm


----------



## Mandarinka

j'ai vu cette traduction, c'est la suele qui éxiste sur internet mais elle n'a rien de commun avec le texte original (a mon avis. peut etre qu je me trompe ) là c'est interprété comme "Comme une vague qui déferle sur la grève et qui s'enfuit"


----------



## Mandarinka

je lui ai déjà contacté sur myspace avec une question sur une autre chanson  mais je ne veux plus le déranger parce que je suppose que ce n'est pas la dernière phrase que je ne comprends pas )))


----------



## Nicomon

Mandarinka said:


> peut etre y a qqch de québécois dans cette phrase??


 Euh... non. Comme pointvirgule, je ne trouve aucun sens grammatical à ce vers de Daniel Lavoie. 

T'aurais pas envie de traduire du Michel Rivard? Lui, on le comprend.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

C'est vachement bizarre !!! que veut-il dire cet chanteur alors !!!!?



Nicomon said:


> T'aurais pas envie de traduire du Michel Rivard? Lui, on le comprend.



Moi, si,  je m'entends bien avec tous ceux qui chantent comprehénsible


----------



## Xence

Aussi curieux que cela paraisse, il m'est arrivé de croiser le nom _évade _(oui, je dis bien *nom*) dans des textes au style décontracté, genre poésie rap, écriture expérimentale, etc. Probablement avec le sens d'évasion...
Envoici un échantillon:


> J’envisage *une évade* en cette place, ma descendance dans ce paysage. Le coup entier de la masse sans à coup à ma tête se jette. J’envisage un espace, une fête et des étoiles. La lame à ma principale veine se glisse.



Une évade en romantique, ça vous dit ?


----------



## Mandarinka

j'aime bien ton idée, pointvirgule 
Xence, alors cela peut etre un nom? Même sans article?

Et qu'est-ce que vous tous pensez de cette interprétation que j'ai cité plus haut? 



Mandarinka said:


> "Comme une vague qui déferle sur la grève et qui s'enfuit"


----------



## Xence

Mandarinka said:
			
		

> Xence, alors cela peut etre un nom? Même sans article?



Attention, il ne s'agit pas de cautionner des emplois qui s'écartent de la norme, d'autant que nous sommes à l'évidence devant un néologisme dicté par des considérations de création, _a priori_.


----------



## Jab'

Mandarika....Je viens de montrer cette phrase à tous mes collègues (profs de langues ou traducteurs) et euh, on est tous d'accord pour dire que cette phrase n'a AUCUN sens ! Toute signification trouvée à cette phrase ne sera que pure supputation.

Bref, traduis ce que tu veux, on ne pourra jamais te prouver que ca ne veut pas dire ce que tu as écris


----------



## Mandarinka

Oui... il me faudra user mon imagination 
En tout cas merci à tout le monde
Bonne année!


----------



## paroles123

Les textes sur le site officiel de M. Lavoie ne sont pas toujours  corrects, malheureusment. Il faut toujours ecouter la chanson-même. Je suppose que les vrais mots ont pu être : "Chasse les garde-fous de ma vie
Pour qu'évade MES VAGUES Sur ta grève" .  "Emportez les barrières qui empêchent mes vagues de venir sur votre rivage." Ça se sents mieux, non?


----------



## Mandarinka

peut-ètre  je me rappelle plus comment j'ai traduit ça.


----------

